# Mermaids Are Real!



## Hulaette (May 7, 2015)

I have begun doing research on mermaids and everything about them. I would like to see this thread get into a deep discussion on your thoughts and knowledge.

Please keep this thread friendly and comfortable for everyone to read. I kindly ask you to not bring any arguments into this thread as it may get heated. I will ignore continued ignorant meaningless comments because it interferes with constructive discussions.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

I thought mermaids were the hallucinations of sailors who have been out at sea for too long. Like, they'd see a manatee and imagine it as a beautiful woman because they themselves haven't seen one in a while xD And they were getting kinda desperate


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> I thought mermaids were the hallucinations of sailors who have been out at sea for too long. Like, they'd see a manatee and imagine it as a beautiful woman because they themselves haven't seen one in a while xD And they were getting kinda desperate



They are XD


----------



## himeki (May 7, 2015)

Yep. Mermaids could not physically exist.


----------



## Moddie (May 7, 2015)

With how deep the ocean is I can't see why merpeople couldn't exist. I'm not saying they do, but it's possible. I certainly wouldn't argue against them existing. That being said I highly doubt they look anything like we common portray them. By that I mean the typical human but with a fish tail. I like to imagine they live deep in the ocean which would explain why we have apparently never seen them. Because I imagine them to be deep-sea creatures I do picture them being creepy looking.


----------



## himeki (May 7, 2015)

I agree with Moddie. If they did somehow exist, they wouldn't be how we see them


----------



## Hulaette (May 7, 2015)

Merpeople are too scared of humans to swim near the surface or the shore. Even if one does one up to the shore their fins transform into legs if they are dry.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Merpeople are too scared of humans to swim near the surface or the shore. Even if one does one up to the shore their fins transform into legs if they are dry.



I would absolutely love to see how this was found out.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 7, 2015)

i agree!! btw marshal-senpai loves me back

- - - Post Merge - - -

uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol just noticed the pun


----------



## Brackets (May 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Merpeople are too scared of humans to swim near the surface or the shore. Even if one does one up to the shore their fins transform into legs if they are dry.



Who told you this? Ariel?


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I agree with Moddie. If they did somehow exist, they wouldn't be how we see them



They will have people legs and the body of an angler fish.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 7, 2015)

Tao said:


> They will have people legs and the body of an angler fish.



"Why can't the fish part be on the top, and the lady part be on the bottom?!"


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> "Why can't the fish part be on the top, and the lady part be on the bottom?!"



I get that reference


----------



## Mariah (May 7, 2015)

I like the Harry Potter mermaids.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

seeing a mermaid is considered a bad omen in some folklore this includes on coming storms, floods ship wrecks as well as drowning and some can be very benevolent

so watch out  c:


----------



## Temari (May 7, 2015)

OP please show me where you are getting these sources and then I might slightly believe you a little less.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 7, 2015)

Yes, I honestly want to see where this is coming from when you get back online.


And if you say that Discovery 'documentary', I swear to god...


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Yes, I honestly want to see where this is coming from when you get back online.
> 
> 
> And if you say that Discovery 'documentary', I swear to god...



LOL that I still find it funny that people legit thought it was real kek


also if mermaid were real I can't see them being those fairy tale/disney kind
I see them having a face with more fish like features but still having human like features as well
they'd still probably stay far away from humans but they would have no problem dragging a human down to a watery grave if they need to. and then dinning on the flesh of the now dead human.

also they would be able to cause sailors to hallucinate and see them as a beautiful woman and when they try getting closer the effects where off and they see the truly terrifying creature in front of them the sailor will attempt to get away but it's too late the mermaid grabs a hold of them and drowns them like stated above


----------



## pillow bunny (May 7, 2015)

actually the op is probably like 8 so I think we should stop being so hard on them.


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

They would probably smell disgusting.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 7, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> also they would be able to cause sailors to hallucinate and see them as a beautiful woman and when they try getting closer the effects where off and they see the truly terrifying creature in front of them but it's to late the mermaid grabs on to the sailors legs and drowns them


But we already have those, they're Sirens from Greek mythology. Unless Mermaids and Sirens are the same, then?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2015)

The Pirates of the Caribbean mermaids are scary as ****.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> But we already have those, they're Sirens from Greek mythology. Unless Mermaids and Sirens are the same, then?



well they are associated with mermaids
so I guess tech. though depends on what sort of siren
there's the mermaid like ones, and there are ones that are more similar to birds

also on a side note I honestly prefer the bird version


Spoiler


----------



## badcrumbs (May 7, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> well they are associated with mermaids
> so I guess tech. though depends on what sort of siren
> theirs the mermaid like ones, and there are ones that are more similar to birds
> 
> also on a side note I honestly prefer the bird version



I think the bird-like ones are called "Harpys", which is hilarious.


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

My favorite nautical mythical crature is the kelpie.


----------



## Moddie (May 7, 2015)

Tao said:


> They will have people legs and the body of an angler fish.



I'd love to see art work of this.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I think the bird-like ones are called "Harpys", which is hilarious.



oh yeah I forgot about that, man mythology make up your mind about what
want to call your fantasy creatures >:C

cause the bird ones are also referred to as  a type of siren but are called harpys

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> My favorite nautical mythical crature is the kelpie.
> View attachment 92655



omg same here <3
the dullahan and nuckelavee are also pretty sweet


----------



## Hulaette (May 7, 2015)

There are many types of mermaids who each have their own abilities and skills. Some types have the ability to speak human languages and certain types can't speak but can vocalize in a nonhuman way. There are rules and customs that merfolk need to live by. It's for the safety of their kind and they must protect their home. I know all about this from my own experiences.


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

I assume you have to be over 18 since you made THIS thread. So are you just trolling?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I know all about this from my own experiences.



uhm. so you've seen/met a real one?


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> There are many types of mermaids who each have their own abilities and skills. Some types have the ability to speak human languages and certain types can't speak but can vocalize in a nonhuman way. There are rules and customs that merfolk need to live by. It's for the safety of their kind and they must protect their home. I know all about this from my own experiences.





Geekaloompa said:


> Merpeople are too scared of humans to swim near the surface or the shore. Even if one does one up to the shore their fins transform into legs if they are dry.



Your own experiences? I thought they were scared of humans? Contradictory much?


----------



## Mariah (May 7, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> uhm. so you've seen/met a real one?



I think she is one.


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> There are many types of mermaids who each have their own abilities and skills. Some types have the ability to speak human languages and certain types can't speak but can vocalize in a nonhuman way. There are rules and customs that merfolk need to live by. It's for the safety of their kind and they must protect their home. I know all about this from my own experiences.




Are there mermaids that use fire breath? How do they feed if their primary attack method for killing prey will be nullified by the underwater wonderland that they inhabit? 

Do they have the ability to be a Radio 1 DJ?


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2015)

Andi said:


> I assume you have to be over 18 since you made THIS thread. So are you just trolling?



It's kind of rude to just dismiss people's personal beliefs like that, you know.

That being said, I myself belief that there are many creatures in this world and not that we have yet to discover, and mermaids could be one of them. I really like mythology, so whether or not these creatures actually exist, I'm not too bothered either way.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Even if one does one up to the shore their fins *transform into legs* if they are dry.



how magical and _scientifically possible wow._

i would love to know how you knew this or if this is your own theory.


----------



## oswaldies (May 7, 2015)

It would be really cool to see a mermaid, like in H2O: Just Add Water​


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> It would be really cool to see a mermaid, like in H2O: Just Add Water​



I would imagine them to be much uglier, fishier, and smellier than that.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 7, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> It would be really cool to see a mermaid, like in H2O: Just Add Water​



quite impossible considering that our human skin cant even last that long in water without shriveling up like a raisin so if mermaids did exist, they would look nothing like the ones in H2O.


----------



## Andi (May 7, 2015)

Bowie said:


> It's kind of rude to just dismiss people's personal beliefs like that, you know.
> 
> That being said, I myself belief that there are many creatures in this world and not that we have yet to discover, and mermaids could be one of them. I really like mythology, so whether or not these creatures actually exist, I'm not too bothered either way.



Eh It seems pretty fishy to me (pun intended).


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2015)

Bowie said:


> It's kind of rude to just dismiss people's personal beliefs like that, you know.
> 
> That being said, I myself belief that there are many creatures in this world and not that we have yet to discover, and mermaids could be one of them. I really like mythology, so whether or not these creatures actually exist, I'm not too bothered either way.



I'm still holding out for Griffins to be real...


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

I want dragons to be real c:

it will be just like how to train your dragon except you wouldn't be able to train it cause it would probably burn you to a crisp if you got near


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

I want phookas to be real


----------



## Hulaette (May 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Your own experiences? I thought they were scared of humans? Contradictory much?



You're jumping to conclusions, I didn't mention at all that I'm human. Some Merfolk use petrified coral for spears to hunt for fish to obtain nourishment. A mermaid/mermans diet can include fish, clams, scallops, kelp, sea salt, plankton, and algae. It depends on what the individual prefers. A mermaid NEVER kills just for the sake of killing, weather it be a human or a fish. They only kill fish to eat the food they need. Merfolk will NEVER kill a human as it's against their nature. However they may attack to defend themselves depending on the situation despite their lack of tools for combat they are pretty much defenseless.


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> You're jumping to conclusions, I didn't mention at all that I'm human. Some Merfolk use petrified coral for spears to hunt for fish to obtain nourishment. A mermaid/mermans diet can include fish, clams, scallops, kelp, sea salt, plankton, and algae. It depends on what the individual prefers. A mermaid NEVER kills just for the sake of killing, weather it be a human or a fish. They only kill fish to eat the food they need. Merfolk will NEVER kill a human as it's against their nature. However they may attack to defend themselves depending on the situation despite their lack of tools for combat they are pretty much defenseless.


So you're otherkin…that makes sense. What exactly are you then?


----------



## eggs (May 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> You're jumping to conclusions, I didn't mention at all that I'm human.



otherkin??


----------



## Ragdoll (May 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I didn't mention at all that I'm human.



so you mean you lied when you were registering to become a member here? they asked if you were human lol.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 7, 2015)

For anyone that may be interested, it's possible to be come a mermaid/merman. Just follow this wiki:
http://www.wikihow.com/Become-a-Mermaid/Merman


----------



## MBaku (May 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> For anyone that may be interested, it's possible to be come a mermaid/merman. Just follow this wiki:
> http://www.wikihow.com/Become-a-Mermaid/Merman


----------



## badcrumbs (May 7, 2015)

Been doing some research of my own. 


Spoiler:  Mermaid powers



Basic Powers- Every Mermaid Possesses:
Control Water
Heating Powers
Cooling Water
Hardening Water
Basic Element Control (Rain, Causing Plants to Grow, Creating winds, etc...)
Siren Effect
Super Speed
Slight increase in strength
Physical Appearance more Appealing
Ability to alter physical appearances (basic shape-shifting)
Diet change
Ability to hold breath underwater for over two hours
Ability to swim extraordinarily fast
Intermediate Powers- Developed Over Time, Around Half of Mermaids Get:
Powers without using hands
Telekinesis
Intuition
Ability to control all the elements to a varying degree (can range from being able to create blizzards to being able to form strong hurricanes) 
Shape shift into small animals
Turn invisible
Rare Powers (Gained from Eclipses, Sometimes from Full moon, or Developed):
Ability to fly (requires extreme control of wind, slightly common)
Controlling Time (Dangerous, can involve going back in time or forward. USE WITH CAUTION)





From: http://mppmf.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## MBaku (May 7, 2015)

Isn't hardening water freezing it? Or are we talking about having the power to make the mineral content higher?


----------



## Moddie (May 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> For anyone that may be interested, it's possible to be come a mermaid/merman. Just follow this wiki:
> http://www.wikihow.com/Become-a-Mermaid/Merman



"Warnings: Some people will call you a weirdo."
I love wikihow. I think I read a how to on becoming a werewolf there once. Just told me I need to look in the mirror and believe.


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Some Merfolk use petrified coral for spears to hunt for fish to obtain nourishment. A mermaid/mermans diet can include fish, clams, scallops, kelp, sea salt, plankton, and algae. It depends on what the individual prefers. .





I like chocolate covered hob-nobs. Do merfolk like chocolate covered hob-nobs? It would be neat if merfolk also enjoyed a chocolate covered hob-nob.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 7, 2015)

MBaku said:


> Isn't hardening water freezing it? Or are we talking about having the power to make the mineral content higher?



I'm not sure, but it sounds like they'd be a decent replacement for my ****ty furnace.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 7, 2015)

I shall become a mermaid

[jumps into the water]

[doesn't come out]

[drowns and dies]

I DID IT


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2015)

The existence of any mythological creature doesn't really matter to me. I enjoy the concept itself and the creativity behind it.


----------



## Moddie (May 7, 2015)

Tao said:


> I like chocolate covered hob-nobs. Do merfolk like chocolate covered hob-nobs? It would be neat if merfolk also enjoyed a chocolate covered hob-nob.



Merfolk prefer custard creams.


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Merfolk perfer custard creams.



Then merfolk are no friends of mine.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 7, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Merfolk prefer custard creams.



hey i love custard creams
i think i'd get along p well with merfolk


----------



## Moddie (May 7, 2015)

Mermaids being real would be rad and all, but it's be even cooler if kasa-obake were real. (Picture was larger than expected so here's a link.)


----------



## Mr. Marowak (May 7, 2015)

of course they're real! i have definitive proof.



Spoiler: The hard-hitting evidence you need



Here it is!

and before you ask, those aren't goggles, they're mermaid glasses. This one is near-sighted.


----------



## UmaNation (May 8, 2015)

KK CRAY CRAY


----------



## Stalfos (May 8, 2015)

Of course they don't exist - you guys have to vivid imagination. Everyone knows they got eaten by the Kraken.


----------



## eggs (May 8, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> of course they're real! i have definitive proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, this is it. that's all we need. mermaids are real and nobody can tell me otherwise.


----------



## Moddie (May 8, 2015)

Have you guys heard of Eric Ducharme? He's a man obsessed with mermaids and being one. The video below shows off him swimming and gives a bit of information on his life. (If you're interesting in getting your own tail I think this is the site he uses.) I think swimming with the tail looks like fun.


----------



## Aestivate (May 8, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Have you guys heard of Eric Ducharme?



Damn, I was just about to post that.


----------



## Bowie (May 8, 2015)

Again, I really like mermaids. Mythology is a very interesting subject and, let's face it, Lady Gaga is the best mermaid ever.


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Again, I really like mermaids. Mythology is a very interesting subject and, let's face it, Lady Gaga is the best mermaid ever.



What about Aquaman? He can summon Cthulu. Lady Gaga can't summon Cthulu.





Though she can summon rabid fans which is honestly a lot scarier.


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2015)

In my opinion, mermaids seriously don't exist. Just like Slenderman, they're a myth that everybody thinks is real, when really it was just something made up by someone and spread around, which for some reason everybody believed. Despite the fact that a vast majority of the ocean is unexplored, there's a low chance of there actually being half humans half fish swimming around. Please refreain yourself from spreading false information. Of course, there's no way I could be 100% right, but this is just my opinion. They seem like too much of a "beautiful fantasy" to be real, compared to the actual sea creatures out there. Also, there's really no solid evidence of mermaid sightings. The pictures that people claim as evidence are all photoshopped to manipulate people


----------



## Eldin (May 8, 2015)

Tao said:


> Lady Gaga can't summon Cthulu.



Hey, you never know.

And I wish mermaids were real. Unfortunately there's probably just a bunch of really hideous fish in the unexplored depths of the ocean. That'd be my guess, anyways.


----------



## Hulaette (May 8, 2015)

Soushi said:


> In my opinion, mermaids seriously don't exist. Just like Slenderman, they're a myth that everybody thinks is real, when really it was just something made up by someone and spread around, which for some reason everybody believed. Despite the fact that a vast majority of the ocean is unexplored, there's a low chance of there actually being half humans half fish swimming around. Please refreain yourself from spreading false information. Of course, there's no way I could be 100% right, but this is just my opinion. They seem like too much of a "beautiful fantasy" to be real, compared to the actual sea creatures out there. Also, there's really no solid evidence of mermaid sightings. The pictures that people claim as evidence are all photoshopped to manipulate people



Yesterday night it occurred to me that there are many reasons to why humans choose not to believe such a rare being. One theory of mine is that humans are so afraid of someone or something overrunning their population and/or comfort zones. I don't understand when humans think about them not being the only humanoid intelligent species out there they act like its a bad thing and swiftly dismiss the possibility of facts and new unheard ideas. This is one of many reasons why mermaids are never seen near the surface, humans are too selfish and greedy to coexist other other intelligent species of such.


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Yesterday night it occurred to me that there are many reasons to why humans choose not to believe such a rare being. One theory of mine is that humans are so afraid of someone or something overrunning their population and/or comfort zones. I don't understand when humans think about them not being the only humanoid intelligent species out there they act like its a bad thing and swiftly dismiss the possibility of facts and new unheard ideas. This is one of many reasons why mermaids are never seen near the surface, humans are too selfish and greedy to coexist other other intelligent species of such.



It would be actually be great if mermaids joined our population. A majority of us aren't afraid of them doing so considering there's no possible harm that they could do. And if they never see the surface how would they know what we're like? There are a lot of questions that can't be answered. For now, let's just focus on all the other unexplored species out there in the ocean. We're not selfish and greedy, we accepted different skin races and other species, right? There's no reason for us to be greedy when it comes to accepting more species if they existed


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

actual video footage of a live mermaid...I mean MERMAN


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2015)

IDK what I believe but I watched like a 2-3 hours documentary on "real" mermaids, and they were horrifying blue fish people. Some of the stuff seemed convincing, and the people who found the remains of one, after they started figuring out it wasn't something they'd seen before the feds came in and stole all their research and the remains.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

Mermaids were created by the illuminate


----------



## Moddie (May 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> IDK what I believe but I watched like a 2-3 hours documentary on "real" mermaids, and they were horrifying blue fish people. Some of the stuff seemed convincing, and the people who found the remains of one, after they started figuring out it wasn't something they'd seen before the feds came in and stole all their research and the remains.



I know the _'documentary'_ you're on about. Mermaids: The Body Found. It was a docufiction that aired on the Discovery Channel and Animal Planet. They still air it occasionally. If not maybe you're on about the sequel broadcast Mermaids: The New Evidence? Mermaids: The Body Found and the sequel both claimed to be an actual documentaries but both were entirely works of fiction. I actually enjoyed the docufictions, I just wish they made it more obvious it wasn't real.


----------



## eggs (May 8, 2015)

Soushi said:


> We're not selfish and greedy, we accepted different skin races and other species, right? There's no reason for us to be greedy when it comes to accepting more species if they existed



well, you know...


----------



## badcrumbs (May 8, 2015)

Still no sources of where this Mermaid behavior information is coming from?


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Yesterday night it occurred to me that there are many reasons to why humans choose not to believe such a rare being. One theory of mine is that humans are so afraid of someone or something overrunning their population and/or comfort zones. I don't understand when humans think about them not being the only humanoid intelligent species out there they act like its a bad thing and swiftly dismiss the possibility of facts and new unheard ideas. This is one of many reasons why mermaids are never seen near the surface, humans are too selfish and greedy to coexist other other intelligent species of such.


Why would we be afraid of them overrunning our population if mermaids are apparently afraid to get close to humans? You said earlier mermaids are afraid of humans , and now we're the ones afraid of them overrunning our population? Make up your mind. If mermaids did exist, humans would want to find out more about, scientists would want to learn more about them. It's not "out of our comfort zone". Humans don't dismiss the fact of new possibilities and ideas but quite the contrary. Scientists are always striving to discover new forms of life, and that is a fact. Sorry but you have little evidence to back up their existence.


----------



## Moddie (May 8, 2015)

Soushi said:


> We're not selfish and greedy, we accepted different skin races and other species, right? There's no reason for us to be greedy when it comes to accepting more species if they existed


 Is this sarcasm? People get killed over race daily, and most people still see animals besides humans as lesser beings.


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Merpeople are too scared of humans to swim near the surface or the shore. Even if one does one up to the shore their fins transform into legs if they are dry.



As I mentioned, how would they even know what we're like if they've never been in the presence of us ? It would be great if you don't give us false information using this as an example. There are no documented mermaids found and taken in, meaning there's no way we'd know that. If you're going to use video or photo sources as your back-up for this claim, it's most likely photoshopped or edited


----------



## xTurnip (May 8, 2015)

So does the ocean have wifi? I need to know because I want to be a mermaid now. Is there a special license I need?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soushi said:


> Nah, you just jump into the middle of the ocean from a helicopter and you form your tail once you hit the 500 ft mark



Oh okay! Thanks for the tip. :3


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> So does the ocean have wifi? I need to know because I want to be a mermaid now. Is there a special license I need?



Nah, you just jump into the middle of the ocean from a helicopter and you form your tail once you hit the 500 ft mark


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2015)

Accidentally double posted, haha


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

guys I have a confession..and it's time for me to tell you all umu


I am really a mermaid...by that I mean I'm a angler fish with really long sexy legs wearing fishnets
and hooker boots


----------



## badcrumbs (May 8, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> guys I am a confession..and it's time for me to tell you all umu
> 
> 
> I am really a mermaid...by that I mean I'm a angler fish with really long sexy legs wearing fishnets
> and hooker boots



There aren't any boots or fishnets, but I think I'm getting the idea!


Spoiler:  










credit:http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showthread.php/150550-Golden-Serpent-s-Sketchbook


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> There aren't any boots or fishnets, but I think I'm getting the idea!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



okay who leeked my picture >:C


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> There aren't any boots or fishnets, but I think I'm getting the idea!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Dang, she's hot. Got her number?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

Soushi said:


> Dang, she's hot. Got her number?



sure my number is 8675-309

[okay not really I just love that song]


----------



## JellyDitto (May 8, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> "Why can't the fish part be on the top, and the lady part be on the bottom?!"



Like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> There aren't any boots or fishnets, but I think I'm getting the idea!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Mad props to the artist for drawing the little male angler dangling from her side.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 8, 2015)

man people need to stop leeking pictures of me >:C
no one can have any privacy these days I swear


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> guys I am a confession..and it's time for me to tell you all umu
> 
> 
> I am really a mermaid...by that I mean I'm a angler fish with really long sexy legs wearing fishnets
> and hooker boots




Wait a minute...




Tao said:


> They will have people legs and the body of an angler fish.





I totally called it! I CAN PREDICT THE FUTURE!!!


----------



## Hulaette (May 8, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Why would we be afraid of them overrunning our population if mermaids are apparently afraid to get close to humans? You said earlier mermaids are afraid of humans , and now we're the ones afraid of them overrunning our population? Make up your mind. If mermaids did exist, humans would want to find out more about, scientists would want to learn more about them. It's not "out of our comfort zone". Humans don't dismiss the fact of new possibilities and ideas but quite the contrary. Scientists are always striving to discover new forms of life, and that is a fact. Sorry but you have little evidence to back up their existence.



If you read that post correctly I clearly said its a THEORY.......NOT a fact. Second, I'm not here to present evidence. This thread is ment for civil debate and exchanges of knowledge between each other.


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> If you read that post correctly I clearly said its a THEORY.......NOT a fact. Second, I'm not here to present evidence. This thread is ment for civil debate and exchanges of knowledge between each other.


 I was pointing out its flaws. And theories are based off facts, and I didn't find any facts. If you don't wanna back up your reasoning that is fine.


----------



## Hulaette (May 8, 2015)

I don't need to back myself up to someone who is unwilling to accept what my point of views are. They may be flaws to you, but to me They are what I have observed in your kind


----------



## KiraNinja (May 8, 2015)

I have this really awesome book with art of mythical creatures- how their structures would look if they were real "anatomically correct" or whatever. Here's the mermaid one: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/57/e9/20/57e920d3c516abe2622653bc9c2c69bf.jpg

http://37.media.tumblr.com/21c8450036397b83e407cf50cbee2b02/tumblr_ms015pQuOX1qa9m0zo4_1280.jpg

Better known as Sirens I guess, but I always thought Sirens looked like humans but just were from the water.
Just to clarify I don't believe in such things but they're interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> If you read that post correctly I clearly said its a THEORY.......NOT a fact. Second, I'm not here to present evidence. This thread is ment for civil debate and exchanges of knowledge between each other.



Then you should have stated it's a theory. I love the fact that somebody is passionate about something, but a vast a majority of us don't believe in the existence in mermaids. I'm interested in things such as paranormal activities and such because those things actually have proof. Even if the proof isn't real, it's interesting. The same doesn't exactly apply for mermaids. It's true that mermaids are interesting, but they're fiction. This honestly just sounds like an elementary school kid spitting out false information to people. At least give us a link to where you got this information because none of this info you mentioned can be believed as a theory or fact considering no mermaid captures or sightings that are actually real have been documented in the first place


----------



## Hulaette (May 8, 2015)

I did state that it was a theory

"One theory of mine is that humans are so afraid of someone or something overrunning their population and/or comfort zones."

I understand that you choose not to engage in the interest of this subject. I got this information from my own personal experiences.


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I did state that it was a theory
> 
> "One theory of mine is that humans are so afraid of someone or something overrunning their population and/or comfort zones."
> 
> I understand that you choose not to engage in the interest of this subject. I got this information from my own personal experiences.



Oops, sorry. Got bored so I didn't read all of it. Good luck on the continuation of your research (っ◔‿◔)っ♡


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 8, 2015)

I always thought mermaids were real. I saw them a pretty creature but I'm sure if they are real that they wouldn't be that pretty.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2015)

Mermaids are 100% real, because I am a mermaid. I live mainly off assorted candies and other sweets, as well as dried nori because it reminds me of home. I also eat a lot of sushi, it's really good yo. Anyways, I don't really go home much, I am the kind of human-esc mermaid that only reverts back into my mermaid state when I go swimming, so I usually have human legs and human "accessories" as you will. So that I can live with my boyfriend who is a human, and we can mate and stuff, because I don't think he'd be able to fertilize my eggs underwater. If you have any mermaid questions feel free to contact me.


----------



## Miner6262 (May 8, 2015)

Not real


----------



## Beleated_Media (May 8, 2015)

This will get nowhere, but mermaids/men do not exist. They are based around retellings of folktales and such and they are unlikely to be real. If there were actual mermaids in their half human half fish form, how the heck would they survive without gills.


----------



## tumut (May 9, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> This will get nowhere, but mermaids/men do not exist. They are based around retellings of folktales and such and they are unlikely to be real. If there were actual mermaids in their half human half fish form, how the heck would they survive without gills.


A dollop of fairy dust.


----------



## Hulaette (May 9, 2015)

All merfolk have gills. The location of the gills depend on what type you are.


----------



## tumut (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I don't need to back myself up to someone who is unwilling to accept what my point of views are. They may be flaws to you, but to me They are what I have observed in your kind


I don't know who you are observing in "our kind", but scientists are constantly looking for new species and life on this planet, and even on other places in our solar system. That's a fact. Saying you don't need to back up your claim to me because I dont believe you is silly. Theres no evidence to what your claiming, and no one is going to think mermaids are real if there is no proof. Anyway this is stupid i'm done arguing.


----------



## Hulaette (May 9, 2015)

I don't need to be a scientist to know as much as a scientist should know in a profession, in my case the topic of mermaids. This is a civil debate, the arguement is on your side, mate. Goodnight, good sir.


----------



## Llust (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> All merfolk have gills. The location of the gills depend on what type you are.



Again, how would you know this? If this is just another theory, you're manipulating other people into thinking false information is real and they'll end up spreading their stupidity around. State your source as to where you even got this information or what you used to conclude your 'theory'


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I don't need to be a scientist to know as much as a scientist should know in a profession, in my case the topic of mermaids. This is a civil debate, the arguement is on your side, mate. Goodnight, good sir.



Look, it's all fun and games to believe in mythical creatures and whatnot. I do too. Sorta. I like to think they could be real but I don't believe it until I see it. . Anyways, you can believe all you want but you are like disturbingly passionate about this and you claim to be this expert when we all know you're not. Either come out as a troll or a psychopath because you have taken this so far. You keep arguing with people about a topic that may or may not exist.


----------



## Hulaette (May 9, 2015)

I politely ask those who had not read the entire thread yet so start reading from page 1. I have already explained my reasoning and I will not repeat myself again. I'm sorry that you are bothered by my passion.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

are you well in the head?


----------



## Hulaette (May 9, 2015)

If you have any questions or concerns, please take it to my PM. Thank you for understanding


----------



## Llust (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I politely ask those who had not read the entire thread yet so start reading from page 1. I have already explained my reasoning and I will not repeat myself again. I'm sorry that you are bothered by my passion.



We're doing as you asked, discussing our thoughts and opinions on marine life. Also, no thanks. I'd rather not read over every single page for no reason. As I mentioned, it's great that you have passion towards something you like, but it's the fact that you're stating false information with no source as to how you got the idea that convinces us that you're simply making things up


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> If you have any questions or concerns, please take it to my PM. Thank you for understanding



w8 i thought we were here to discuss
if we have questions/concerns, we should post them here.

also are you an alien or a mermaid/man?


----------



## Hulaette (May 9, 2015)

I humbly disagree. I will tell you that what I have posted so far are my own personal experiences. It's okay for you to believe that my information is false. I won't tell you to be convinced because I am not judgmental or ignorant to others. Thank you for correcting me. I sometimes lose myself amongst the discussion.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

I need to see pictures, or there's no such thing.


----------



## Llust (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I humbly disagree. I will tell you that what I have posted so far are *my own personal experiences*. It's okay for you to believe that my information is false. I won't tell you to be convinced because I am not judgmental or ignorant to others. Thank you for correcting me. I sometimes lose myself amongst the discussion.



Your own personal experience? :| that's a new one


----------



## RayOfHope (May 9, 2015)

I dislike the hostility, but I agree with the general idea in this thread: I can't accept the existence of something only ever seen in folklore and fairy tales without hard evidence. Hey, it's possible, but unlikely, and I'll gladly change my mind if there's ever some real proof that will make me do so. To be honest, some vague mentions of personal experience with mermaids from a stranger on the internet isn't very convincing.

Respect for your beliefs, absolutely...but one has to understand how this sounds to other people.


----------



## Hulaette (May 9, 2015)

Thank ya'll for the feedback and opinions you shared with me. It helped me understand what kind of thread I intend to post.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

uh..well then


----------



## UmaNation (May 9, 2015)

I wish I was a mermaid! Anyone agree?


----------



## Tao (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Thank ya'll for the feedback and opinions you shared with me. It helped me understand what kind of thread I intend to post.



I smell a super cool 'social experiment'...



They smell similar to merfolk droppings, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Hulaette (May 9, 2015)

A mermaid/merman can walk on land when certain conditions are met. Their tail will transform into legs when their tail dries off. They will still be damp but as long as the bottom half is mostly dry the tail can be ready to turn. When on land the mermaid/merman must carry around a water bottle AT ALL TIMES! Merfolk must stay hydrated 24/7, if they get water on their legs while they are dry on land their legs will revert back into their tail. Or when a mermaid begins to get dehydrated their legs will turn back into their own tail and from that point they will have no choice but to soak themselves in water. When lowtide comes it doesn't matter how hydrated a mermaid/merman is. Their legs will turn back into their tail until sunrise comes.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

I think you're on drugs, you need to quit that habit, it's not good for your health
also did these "mermaid/men" all get the ability to walk on land from a sea witch?
who broke into a song? about poor unfortunate souls?


also did you know? that they need to find their true love kiss them and get married,because if they don't they will turn into sea foam if they go into the water, my source the original story of the little mermaid 

also did you know? walking on land for them feels like thousands of  glass shards being stabbed into their feet-source also the original story of the little mermaid


----------



## Yui Z (May 9, 2015)

Well they say we've only explored, like, 5% of the ocean altogether. To be honest, I wouldn't be too surprised if there was some creepy, deformed version of what we'd call "mermaids" lurking at the bottom of the ocean somewhere. It'd be creepy as hell though.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

may i ask what is ur method of research


----------



## Hulaette (May 9, 2015)

I get my information from my own personal experiences and observations. As for my method of research you just have to know when to look and where. There had been some incidents I heard of and to be honest I wasn't so sure of it myself until one time I just happen to be at the same place to witness merfolk behavior. Yes, it is part of my research to observe the actions of offworld behaviors such as mutants, mermaids, or other kinds of creatures etc.


----------



## Jarrad (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I get my information from my own personal experiences and observations. As for my method of research you just have to know when to look and where. There had been some incidents I heard of and to be honest I wasn't so sure of it myself until one time I just happen to be at the same place to witness merfolk behavior. Yes, it is part of my research to observe the actions of offworld behaviors such as mutants, mermaids, or other kinds of creatures etc.



Hahaha! I get it! This entire thread is a trolling thread, right? You're not really being serious. I mean, most people can't even comprehend the amount of stupidity that surrounds the belief in mythical creatures. I'm clueless as to how this trolling thread has gone on for almost 14 pages, but I guess anything is possible on the internet.

Anyway, joke's over and people are getting annoyed, so I'd advise you to stop with this thread pls.


----------



## Tao (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Merfolk must stay hydrated 24/7




I think most living things need to stay hydrated 24/7.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Hahaha! I get it! This entire thread is a trolling thread, right? You're not really being serious. I mean, most people can't even comprehend the amount of stupidity that surrounds the belief in mythical creatures. I'm clueless as to how this trolling thread has gone on for almost 14 pages, but I guess anything is possible on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, joke's over and people are getting annoyed, so I'd advise you to stop with this thread pls.



^This, I agree with this, even though I admit I'm actually having fun with this


----------



## tumut (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I get my information from my own personal experiences and observations. As for my method of research you just have to know when to look and where. There had been some incidents I heard of and to be honest I wasn't so sure of it myself until one time I just happen to be at the same place to witness merfolk behavior. Yes, it is part of my research to observe the actions of offworld behaviors such as mutants, mermaids, or other kinds of creatures etc.


What exactly do I need to smoke an order to observe merfolk?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> Hahaha! I get it! This entire thread is a trolling thread, right? You're not really being serious. I mean, most people can't even comprehend the amount of stupidity that surrounds the belief in mythical creatures. I'm clueless as to how this trolling thread has gone on for almost 14 pages, but I guess anything is possible on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, joke's over and people are getting annoyed, so I'd advise you to stop with this thread pls.



At least I earned a decent amount of bells typing those paragraphs.


----------



## Hulaette (May 9, 2015)

Nope, no trolling, no drugs, I'm dead serious. I actually have a mentor who I study these things with. I am not here to make any of you believe because it would be ignorant to force my studies on other people. I am simply sharing my knowledge with people who come here to also share their what they know.


----------



## Jarrad (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Nope, no trolling, no drugs, I'm dead serious. I actually have a mentor who I study these things with. I am not here to make any of you believe because it would be ignorant to force my studies on other people. I am simply sharing my knowledge with people who come here to also share their what they know.



A mentor or a psychologist?


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> A if they get water on their legs while they are dry on land their legs will revert back into their tail. Or when a mermaid begins to get dehydrated their legs will turn back into their own tail and from that point they will have no choice but to soak themselves in water.



but they'll turn into sea foam if they go back into the water though, they need to find their true love first :c

I know this because I'm a lawyer and my dad works for steam


----------



## Stalfos (May 9, 2015)

I don't believe in merfolk but I've just started believing in trolls. *hint, hint*


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Nope, no trolling, no drugs, I'm dead serious. I actually have a mentor who I study these things with. I am not here to make any of you believe because it would be ignorant to force my studies on other people. *I am simply sharing my knowledge with people who come here to also share their what they know.*



uh ok wait this is a game forum, maybe you should talk to professionals and researchers about this if you are so passionate. you're not gonna get anything from here.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 9, 2015)

Who is the mentor? Where did they study? Where are these findings recorded? "Experiences" mean nothing without documentation. Still waiting to see some resources... and I don't mean that in a *****y way. I legitimately want to see them.


----------



## Tao (May 9, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I actually have a mentor who I study these things with.




By any chance did you meet this 'mentor' in the local park throwing cheese at swans? Does he smell like liqueur and pee-pee? 


He's probably a hobo looking for a place to crash by luring in impressionable young people with fantastic tales of sea people.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 9, 2015)

Tao said:


> By any chance did you meet this 'mentor' in the local park throwing cheese at swans? Does he smell like liqueur and pee-pee?
> 
> 
> He's probably a hobo looking for a place to crash by luring in impressionable young people with fantastic tales of sea people.



clearly her mentor is a crazy guy who think he's a pirate and tells stories about how he saw a mermaid out in the great blue sea


----------



## epona (May 9, 2015)

everyone stop being such bloody drysh**** lmao if OP wants to believe mermaids exist then let them, it's not going to have any personal impact on you whether or not they think merpeople are real

anyway i personally really want mermaids to exist, i think that would be the neatest thing ever, and with such a large quantity of the ocean still unexplored i think its plausible that something closely related to what we have come to understand as mermaids could exist
i mean i know science puts the odds against it and all that jazz but sometimes its nice to just let the unknown be the unknown and to have a lil bit of imagination as to what could be out there that we dont know about
its pretty narcissistic of the human race to presume to know everything and anything about what exists and what doesn't so stop crapping all over the OP for having a totally harmless belief lol


----------



## Jarrad (May 9, 2015)

Please keep this thread friendly and comfortable for everyone to read. I kindly ask you to not bring any arguments into this thread as it may get heated. I will ignore continued *ignorant meaningless* comments because it interferes with constructive discussions.

case of the good ol' pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Moddie (May 9, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Hahaha! I get it! This entire thread is a trolling thread, right? You're not really being serious. I mean, most people can't even comprehend the amount of stupidity that surrounds the belief in mythical creatures. I'm clueless as to how this trolling thread has gone on for almost 14 pages, but I guess anything is possible on the internet.
> 
> Anyway, joke's over and people are getting annoyed, so I'd advise you to stop with this thread pls.



This is actually my favourite thread.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 9, 2015)

I mean , considering like 80-90% of the ocean remains undiscovered there is a chance that a mermaid like creature could exist out there... But then again it could be just a made up fairy tale


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

I live in the ocean.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

Rawr confirmed for Mermaid

but wait! Mermaid has a in 

capitalize A looks like a triangle within a triangle

ILLUMINATE CONFIRMED FOR HIDING MERMAID FROM US


----------



## Hulaette (May 10, 2015)

Years ago I got caught up in a phenomenal incident in which to this day I still have no idea why it happened. Anyways There was people getting turned into merfolk and running into the sea. We learned to swim fast, we ate fish and kelp underwater, played with other mermaids/mermen, and we were scared of humans. I know that's odd because as humans they weren't scared of them but now they were. That's the mermaid intellect taking over our brains. The ones who got turned began to loose interest in their land life and started acting completely different. I was actually one of the beings that got turned as well. That went on for a number of years, after that it died down and the humans returned to normal...I think most of them. I know for a fact that I didn't fully revert back to my normal self. I wan't able to transform my legs anymore, but some parts of my body still had blue patches, it looked like a scaly bruise. A few weeks ago I recently started developing purple scales on my legs. It freaked me out but I knew right away what was going on. After all those years to think I'd forgotten about the mermaid events when I was a young teenager. I hope this answers all your questions. Sorry for the delay, I'm not good at social interactions so please forgive me.


----------



## KiraNinja (May 10, 2015)

Why is none of this "evidence" documented publicly then? Why is it only YOU who know's about this? I'm sorry but there's nothing legit about what you're saying and only an idiot would believe you. Your sources are films and storybooks put together with your own wild imagination. Even the fact alone that merfolk can turn into humans just seems unrealistic, the possibility of merfolk could be true, but they would unlikely be these magical amazing creatures you think they are. Can fish turn into humans too? and walk around? when they get a bit soggy do they revert back to their original form? no.


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> insert long bull**** troll story here



what were you on?? give me some of that stuff lmao 

hook me up with your dealer


----------



## Hulaette (May 10, 2015)

Believe it or not, a lot of movies DO have their accuracy right. Just because something is in a movie or a book it doesn't mean it always has to be false. Have you ever wondered WHY there are so many "fairy tale" movies coming out almost all the time now? We are talking books, movies, interviews, music etc. I discussed this subject at great lengths with my best friend who is my mentor. I can share a piece he stated about the documentary Mermaids: The Body Found

"Why would the discovery channel do this? why would they simultaneously raise a subject and discredit it all in the same stroke? Well, that's to inject the concept of mermaids into the zeitgeist of a new generation"


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

you are on whole new level of f!cking stupid
please get help, you really need it


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> you are on whole new level of f!cking stupid
> please get help, you really need it



TBH I'm not sure if she's-

-Still trippin'
-Really Dumb
-Or a really, really smart troll.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

I think she's a troll to tbh

or at least I hope they are, no one can be this f!cking stupid


----------



## oswaldies (May 10, 2015)

I imagine mermaids like this



Spoiler:  












But I don't really believe in them, it would be cool if they were!​


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I think she's a troll to tbh
> 
> or at least I hope they are, no one can be this f!cking stupid



Yes. I really, really hope she doesn't actually think that she has merfolk DNA lmao


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 10, 2015)

I'm a fish and I know that mer-people are teh reel deel. They're always complaining that there's too many stray humans and that human owners need to take better care of their humans. In the mer world getting humans sprayed or neutered is a big deal. They also say humans dump too much garbage in the ocean and are thinking about making human pets illegal. You humans need to listen to the mer-people when they tell you to do something.


----------



## JellyDitto (May 10, 2015)

Geekaloompa is confirmed otherkin


----------



## Llust (May 10, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I'm a fish and I know that mer-people are teh reel deel. They're always complaining that there's too many stray humans and that human owners need to take better care of their humans. In the mer world getting humans sprayed or neutered is a big deal. They also say humans dump too much garbage in the ocean and are thinking about making human pets illegal. You humans need to listen to the mer-people when they tell you to do something.



I hope you're trolling


----------



## Kaiaa (May 10, 2015)

And we're done.


----------

